# UK now in lockdown



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2020)

Boris Johnson has put Britain under lockdown, limiting people’s movement outside the home, ordering the closure of all non-essential shops and banning gatherings of more than two people in public. In a televised address on Monday night, the British prime minister said the measures were needed to prevent the National Health Service from being overwhelmed by the coronavirus. 










						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson puts UK under lockdown
					

In TV address British PM limits people’s movement and closes non-essential shops




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Mar 2020)

Just summarising the measures:

People will only be allowed to leave their home for the following very limited purposes: shopping for basic necessities, as infrequently as possible; one form of exercise a day – for example a run, walk, or cycle – alone or with members of your household; any medical need, to provide care or to help a vulnerable person; and travelling to and from work, but only where this is absolutely necessary and cannot be done from home.
immediately close all shops selling non-essential goods, including clothing and electronic stores and other premises including libraries, playgrounds and outdoor gyms, and places of worship
stop all social events, including weddings, baptisms and other ceremonies, but excluding funerals


----------

